# Cream of the IAP crop



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 13, 2012)

I just received my Feb 2012 edition of Pen World magazine and on page 12 they featured the Pen World Winners in their contest. Congratulations to John Underhill winner in the Casting category, Bruce Robbins winner in the Kit-less and Segmented and Micheal Redburn winner in the open category..
We really have come a long way when we get recognized in a Magazine such as Pen World...


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

When my wife saw Mike Redburn's new piece, she sat me down and gave me a pep talk! Of course, I sent Mike a "Thanks ALOT note".

Being very familiar with John and Mike's work, and a photo admirer of Bruce's work, I can attest that all are worthy!!!!!

Way to go, guys!!!


----------



## Lenny (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm guessing that magazine won't be easy to find in my area. I wonder if my local book store can order it? 
Roy, do you know of any vendors that might also sell copies of this magazine? I'm thinking I could add it to an order maybe.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Where can I get a copy?


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought the magazine at books a million when I saw our celebrities listed.

Congrats.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 13, 2012)

Page 16 has a pretty nice pen also!  congrats to MartinPens as well!


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 13, 2012)

Copies might be available at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 13, 2012)

Whhaaaattt???
You are freeeekin kidding me!! I got in??
I had no idea! I've been trying for months! Thanks for that. Can't wait to get my copy in the mail. Birthday is on the 16th! And page 16!
Congrats to all


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 13, 2012)

Martin sorry I missed it.  Just plum missed it. Nice going...and your the high end on that page...


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats Martin!
I can't wait to see this issue!


----------



## Toni (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations Guys!! Way to go....


----------



## el_d (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats Guys.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for my little freak out there. I will be anxiously awaiting my copy to come in the mail. My local Barnes and Noble doesn't carry it and it didn't come in the mail today. Thanks for the heads up.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## bitshird (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow congratulations guys.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to y'all!  will reply again when I get my copy.


----------



## MarkD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to all! Well Done!


----------



## eldee (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to all of you!! I'll have to seek out a copy.


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2012)

We are supposed to have a subscription offer just for IAP members from the publishers of Pen World.  We're just working out the kinks.  So watch for it!

And in case you all hadn't heard, Pen World will be the primary sponsor of this contest in 2012!  How cool is that?

Scott.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats to all!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 13, 2012)

As soon as I am once again allowed to drive after my eye surgery, it is off to Paducah, 50 miles away, to order me a copy.  It is truly wonderful to have some of our members finally receive honors they so richly deserve.  Congratulations to all, each and everyone.
Charles


----------



## Donovan's Corner (Feb 13, 2012)

Scott said:


> We are supposed to have a subscription offer just for IAP members from the publishers of Pen World.  We're just working out the kinks.  So watch for it!
> 
> And in case you all hadn't heard, Pen World will be the primary sponsor of this contest in 2012!  How cool is that?
> 
> Scott.



It is 2012.  Are they the primary sponsor this year?


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 13, 2012)

I am not surprised with the level of talent that we have on this forum. Congrats guys. I tried to look up Pen World magazine and could only find old copies for sale.


----------



## tjseagrove (Feb 14, 2012)

Subscribe from here and ask them to start with the Feb 2012 edition....

http://www.penworld.com

Tom


----------



## scotian12 (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations to all! It is great recognition to the individuals and the pen making group.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally got my copy in the mail today. Fantastic pens guys! Proud representatives of the IAP. As for my pen on pg.16, I was suprised that they chose one of my early versions prior to switching over to the Bock nib. Grateful to see it in print though! I've had a few sales since it came out and the magazine arrived today on my birthday. Congrats to all.


----------



## maxman400 (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats Guys.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, we are having another contest this year, and yes, Pen World will sponsor it this year!  Pen World and Woodturning Design will take turns sponsoring every other year.

Scott.


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2012)

Scott, 
Would you post a link to last year's contest and any info on the upcoming contest. I need a new goal to strive for!  Thanks. Maybe a new thread somewhere or just a PM.  Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey I found last year's info right away!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/contest.php

Time to get the creative juices working/flowing.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mredburn (Feb 22, 2012)

Did this ever make Wood Turning Magazine?


----------



## MartinPens (Feb 22, 2012)

Good question. I haven't seen anything.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

